# Confusion regarding Dependent and Family Re-union Visa category



## Sourav (Mar 7, 2018)

I have searched the internet, but I have not found a good answer to the situation that I am in right now. Let me provide a brief background of the situation


I am an Indian citizen. I work as a software engineer. Currently residing in India. I am married.
I have secured a job in Germany. The German company applied for the ZAV pre-approval and got the approval for my EU Blue Card from ZAV.
Me and my wife, have the visa appointment scheduled on the 12th of March in Kolkata. I have taken the embassy appointment under visa category as "Employment". My wife has taken the embassy appointment under the visa category as "Dependent". The appointments are facilitated by VFS Global.

Now my confusions:

*My wife intends to travel with me*
So, in that case, does she fall under the "Family Reunion" category or the "Dependent" category?
Do I need to get the marriage certificate verified? I will be providing ample marriage pictures and marriage invitation cards. I have also apostilled the marriage certificate from the Ministry of External Affairs, New Delhi.
I have seen in the embassy web site that for family reunion visa, the marriage certificate needs to be verified. But in this case, as my wife will travel with me, there is no question of "Reunion" in the literal sense.

An open question:
If in case the marriage certificate needs to verified, how much time does it take?
Embassy website says 8-12 weeks, but I would appreciate answers from the community.

P.S. This is my first post here. Pardon me if there is any mistake in the post.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The dependent visa is the right one here, I'm pretty sure.

Dependent means that she is part of your household at the time you are moving to Germany.

The Family reunification visa is usually for someone bringing a family member to join them after they have established themselves in the country. (And by implication, someone who is travelling separately at some date after the initial visa candidate has entered the country.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> The Family reunification visa is usually for someone bringing a family member to join them after they have established themselves in the country. (And by implication, someone who is travelling separately at some date after the initial visa candidate has entered the country.)


*Not in Germany.* 

In Germany dependents can apply for _Familienzusammenführung_ to move at the same time as the applicant (whether or not it'll be granted depends on the circumstances).


----------



## Tinku (Feb 7, 2018)

Sourav said:


> I have searched the internet, but I have not found a good answer to the situation that I am in right now. Let me provide a brief background of the situation
> 
> 
> I am an Indian citizen. I work as a software engineer. Currently residing in India. I am married.
> ...


Hi Sourav,

I am also facing the same issue which you have. As of now I have not got an appointment for wife's dependent visa there are not open slots available with the consulate. I am trying to get one everyday. However, my employment visa interview is done last week.

My question is, which form do you fill for dependent visa ? As I can only see a family reunion checklist on the german consulate website, which mentions that wife will need to show last 3 months payslip of husband from german employer, which is not valid in our case as we wish to travel together.


----------

